# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.0.8 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.0.8 is out!  *We have added support for Samsung SM-G360P, SM-G360T, GT-I9506, GT-S7275Y, GT-P5100 and LG H631!*  Medusa PRO v.1.0.8 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Samsung SM-G360P* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung SM-G360T* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung GT-I9506* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung GT-S7275Y*- Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung GT-P5100* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*LG H631*- Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files 
- All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)  Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

